

12 Web Apps in 12 Weeks Challenge (Or how I finally learned Rails) - mackenziechild
https://medium.com/@mackenziechild/how-i-finally-learned-rails-95e9b832675b

======
jessejhernandez
Wow this is awesome thank you so much! I am barely getting into front-end
development but this article is truly inspiring. I will definitely mirror your
methodology when attempting to truly grasp the back-end side and I think it
will be a great experience. I am firm believer that being able to teach
others, is a vital part to truly understanding the material and your thought
process along the way.

~~~
mackenziechild
Thanks! So glad you're inspired! And yes, teaching what I'm learning has
helped me just as much (if not more) as it has helped others.

Good luck learning the back-end stuff (and the front-end)!!

